# Scolopendra viridicornis info? Bites?



## Munax (Apr 26, 2016)

There's almost nothing on this species. No care sheets no bite reports no life span estimates, almost nothing. I did read up on some post here, but they were 10 years old. Any one got more info on these? Specifically regarding care, their temperament, and and info on venom potency. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## micheldied (Apr 28, 2016)

Munax said:


> There's almost nothing on this species. No care sheets no bite reports no life span estimates, almost nothing. I did read up on some post here, but they were 10 years old. Any one got more info on these? Specifically regarding care, their temperament, and and info on venom potency. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks


They're very rare, and few people have had them. Most are Europeans, and likely wouldn't be on an English site, though a few have been posted here. I doubt anyone's been bitten by them, most people avoid any centipede bite. I'd assume they're kept like any other tropical SA pede.


----------



## Munax (Apr 29, 2016)

micheldied said:


> They're very rare, and few people have had them. Most are Europeans, and likely wouldn't be on an English site, though a few have been posted here. I doubt anyone's been bitten by them, most people avoid any centipede bite. I'd assume they're kept like any other tropical SA pede.


Oh hey Michael, I didn't know you were on AB. We talked on youtube a few days ago lol. Anyways thanks for your input, I've been looking for a robusta, galapogoensis, gigantea or anything of the sorts but they're so freaking hard to come by. I was hoping for one be up for sale when mikes house of a thousand legs opened, but there isn't really anything like that. You got any hook ups for me? I just need one good giant pede lol.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 29, 2016)

Munax said:


> Oh hey Michael, I didn't know you were on AB. We talked on youtube a few days ago lol. Anyways thanks for your input, I've been looking for a robusta, galapogoensis, gigantea or anything of the sorts but they're so freaking hard to come by. I was hoping for one be up for sale when mikes house of a thousand legs opened, but there isn't really anything like that. You got any hook ups for me? I just need one good giant pede lol.


Who are you on Youtube? Were you on ThePureLife's channel? Are you in the US?


----------



## Munax (Apr 29, 2016)

micheldied said:


> Who are you on Youtube? Were you on ThePureLife's channel? Are you in the US?


Yeah I'm "The Ogre". We talked with Mike (Thepurelife) about how its rare for florida alternans to get 8". And yeah I'm in the US, but I think Ive searched almost all online pet dealers from the US and none have anthing of interest, just Vietnamese subpinipes which aren't as impressive as a gigantea/robusta/ or galapagoensis, and EU dealers don't usually ship overseas. I'm keeping an eye on the for sale section here, but like you said the chances of one popping up are next to none.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 29, 2016)

Munax said:


> Yeah I'm "The Ogre". We talked with Mike (Thepurelife) about how its rare for florida alternans to get 8". And yeah I'm in the US, but I think Ive searched almost all online pet dealers from the US and none have anthing of interest, just Vietnamese subpinipes which aren't as impressive as a gigantea/robusta/ or galapagoensis, and EU dealers don't usually ship overseas. I'm keeping an eye on the for sale section here, but like you said the chances of one popping up are next to none.


PM me.


----------



## Munax (Apr 29, 2016)

micheldied said:


> PM me.


I did


----------



## Sheridan (Apr 30, 2016)

There is a couple paragraphs on the species in McMonigle's 'Centipedes in Captivity.' Says 6-8" length and compares it to gigantea and galapagoensis as well as saying it was available in the mid 1990's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoly (Dec 21, 2017)

micheldied said:


> They're very rare, and few people have had them. Most are Europeans, and likely wouldn't be on an English site, though a few have been posted here. I doubt anyone's been bitten by them, most people avoid any centipede bite. I'd assume they're kept like any other tropical SA pede.


They're actually becoming more available now in Europe, and I know several people who have one, myself included. Mine is a 15cm sub adult, very docile but they do bite whatever they are walking on if they are unsure, not necessarily out of aggression (which I believe is a thing South American giants are know for?)

They do like burrowing, and climbing, if that's not stating the obvious. No bite reports I can find, however the viridicornis we see in the hobby at the moment really looks like a smaller type of gigantea/galapagoensis than the species with monstrouly fat terminals you see when hitting Scolopendra viridicornis into a Google search, yet I am told it is a type of viridicornis that has been recently described.

PS: Many "Europeans" have a good level of English. Great Britain is also in Europe, and again most here have a good level of English. And there are quite a few of us on this site ;-)


----------



## micheldied (Dec 21, 2017)

Scoly said:


> They're actually becoming more available now in Europe, and I know several people who have one, myself included. Mine is a 15cm sub adult, very docile but they do bite whatever they are walking on if they are unsure, not necessarily out of aggression (which I believe is a thing South American giants are know for?)
> 
> They do like burrowing, and climbing, if that's not stating the obvious. No bite reports I can find, however the viridicornis we see in the hobby at the moment really looks like a smaller type of gigantea/galapagoensis than the species with monstrouly fat terminals you see when hitting Scolopendra viridicornis into a Google search, yet I am told it is a type of viridicornis that has been recently described.
> 
> PS: Many "Europeans" have a good level of English. Great Britain is also in Europe, and again most here have a good level of English. And there are quite a few of us on this site ;-)


Those aren't viridicornis. This thread was from over a year ago. I never said Europeans had poor English, I said it's unlikely they would be on English sites. And no one thinks of the British when someone references Europeans.


----------



## Scoly (Dec 22, 2017)

micheldied said:


> Those aren't viridicornis. This thread was from over a year ago. I never said Europeans had poor English, I said it's unlikely they would be on English sites. And no one thinks of the British when someone references Europeans.


No need to get defensive there.

Regarding whether they are viridicornis, like I say, I have my doubts too. However I also have it from a reliable source that it has recently been taxonomically described as a viridicornis variant. I also understand the "viridicornis" sold here are the same as what gets sold as "viridicornis" in the US.

Regarding the English speaking abilities of the European centipede keepers, they are all quite active on the centipede groups on Facebook and quite happy to chat away on there in English, so I'd expect a fair number of them to have logins to AB too, or at least if they don't, it won't be because this is an English speaking site.

Regarding whether people think of the British when they reference Europeans, that really depends which direction you're looking from. Pretty much the whole world sees Britain as much a part of Europe as France (including the French). The only ones who might not are north Americans, perhaps some Australians, and tragically, half of the British electorate.


----------



## micheldied (Dec 22, 2017)

Scoly said:


> No need to get defensive there.
> 
> Regarding whether they are viridicornis, like I say, I have my doubts too. However I also have it from a reliable source that it has recently been taxonomically described as a viridicornis variant. I also understand the "viridicornis" sold here are the same as what gets sold as "viridicornis" in the US.
> 
> ...


How else did you expect I would respond?

Who exactly is your reliable source? Not one of the German "experts" I hope. I know exactly who those people are, and most of them do not frequent this site.

In that post I was talking about the Europeans in this hobby who viridicornis earlier than 2016. I think everyone who read what I said back then knows exactly who I was referring to. No British that I know of had any at that time.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 23, 2017)

Regarding my Scolopendra sp. The scientific name wasn't important to me. I just wanted my dream invert. The Peruvian giant centipede. So I found one and it was labelled as Scolopendra viridicornis. That'll do. She's perfect. 


(the mouse was F/T and a treat).

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Dec 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Regarding my Scolopendra sp. The scientific name wasn't important to me. I just wanted my dream invert. The Peruvian giant centipede. So I found one and it was labelled as Scolopendra viridicornis. That'll do. She's perfect.
> 
> 
> (the mouse was F/T and a treat).


perfect way to end an internet fight... pics of one of your beauties!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scoly (Jan 15, 2018)

@TreebeardGoddess this is not an Internet fight, at least not in my eyes 

@micheldied I expect you to respond defensively if you are attacked, but I wasn't attacking you there at all. In fact I'm agreeing with you on the viridicornis identification issue, but felt it fair to correct you on the European issue. I don't feel that correcting someone counts as aggravation and I apologise if it looked that way.

So, now I finally got my info: the name of the person who allegedly identified this is Christian Kronmuller, and I got that from Tom Cabuy, the guy who produced a few clutches of hardwickei in 2016 & 2017 and generally knows his stuff. 

EDIT: the Christian Kronmuller I found runs http://www.myriapoden.de/ so any questions can be directed there.

So, conclusion: we know nothing/very little about real viridicornis, and what we know about the Scolopendra sp "viridicornis" that is currently being sold as "viridicornis" is, I would say, to think of treat them as down-sized gigantea, until someone has anything to add to that.

Anyway, here's a photo of my viridicornis, a total beauty I'm sure you'll all agree:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

